# Locked Out After Upgrade



## aorchid (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I suspect that a file is messed up somewhere, but I cannot figure out how to solve this. I upgraded from 9.0 REL to 9.1-REL with freebsd-upgrade. Some of the files it could not merge I tried to fix by hand. Initial reboot was fine. Then noticed that some of the merged files had both old and new headers, so I went and fixed them by hand. Now after a reboot, I cannot login via X11. 

I am able to login using failsafe only. I can mount all file systems and they appear to be where they should be in failsafe. I can su to my user and access my files without a problem. 

At the graphical login, I enter my username and password and it tries to start the KDE4 or alternative base X environments but then after a second returns to the X login screen. 

Sorry, but this is probably a simple fix for which I have little clue as to which direction to proceed in from here. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

